# WHo's Cigar is this!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

A strange photo message came to my phone.... with MY FAVORITE BEER!!!

I did a little investigating and I think I am sure who it is.... but do YOU!?!??!

And what kind of stogie is that?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I should know.........I don't!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Ummm... it looks like a Don Diego Corona to me. Funny thing...Those happen to be my daily go to cigars. And Coor's Light is my favorite beer on a hot day. I like peanuts in the shell too.

This is quite a coincidence... :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Ummm... it looks like a Don Diego Corona to me. Funny thing...Those happen to be my daily go to cigars. And Coor's Light is my favorite beer on a hot day. I like peanuts in the shell too.
> 
> This is quite a coincidence... :roll:


THAT is funny!!!! I called your aerse today, just to make sure..... you are something else.....

To bad your not a hot chick!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Gee... Maybe I should look at my cell phone once in a while... :spank:


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Never seen it........... :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Would you two just get a room!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Would you two just get a room!


Hay..... this IS a room........

If you don't want to see it, Stan.... then turn your head to the left and cough.... BUT DON'T PEEK!!!!

(did I just type that out loud?)

.................... :???: :???: :???: :???: ........................


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

<cough><cough> There, I'm better!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I took this and created a voice message with it... to send to Iceman on Saturday...... and then couldn't find his number.... so I sent it to about 10 other BOLT....

This one was really meant for YOU ICE!!!

Awww.... I was thinking about you! :smile: Wait..... I was thinking about Ice while looking at a naked girl!?!?!??!?!?! *WFT!!!!*

Oh wait.... it was the cigar that triggered that..... Woowee... that was a close one...

Please PM me your cell number agian......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice Virtuoso!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Nice Virtuoso!


Whose looking at the Virtuoso. Can you say mellons. OMG. :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

redmondp said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Virtuoso!
> ...


Oh, no, Patrick. The Virtuoso isn't flavoured! Why would you think it tasted like melons? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > StantheTaxMan said:
> ...


Oh!!!!!!!!! Sorry, I missed the cigar. Thanks for pointing that out my friend. Nice stick.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> This one was really meant for YOU ICE!!!
> 
> Awww.... I was thinking about you! :smile: Wait..... I was thinking about Ice while looking at a naked girl!?!?!??!?!?! *WFT!!!!*


I think what made you think of me was clearly printed on the magazine cover. "THE NEXT JACKASS"... :dunno:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That ICeman just likes to make me drool.....

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah Yeah we saw the Rocky in the other pic!!!
Now move you hand in pic 3, its in the way of somethig nice!!!  

Tom


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice pictures. 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Life is good this 4th of July weekend!!

Weather is here.... Wish you were good! :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Michael-this is the pic you sent to my phone, I think. Couldn't make out the band on the cigar, but the rest was obvious. 
This is your weekend "in" Sarasota, right?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Michael-this is the pic you sent to my phone, I think. Couldn't make out the band on the cigar, but the rest was obvious.
> This is your weekend "in" Sarasota, right?


This is the one. La Gloria...... I usally enjoy them, but this one was filled with to much air. I am use to them with a smaller ring (thats what she said)..... so I guess in this brand I need to stick with smaller (not what she said).....

Yepper... Sarasota.... Life is good these days...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll be at Famous tomorrow(Monday) from 5-9 for my regular shift.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Now who could this be....... humm........... ??? :?:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Double fisted.... gotta love it!



Nice watch.....



Hummm......................

:|


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Double fisted.... gotta love it!


Now who in their right mind would be double fisted with CAO Brazila in the ashtray?? :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

9 bombed me with a nice 5er.... (he posts on another board)... but I LUVed the photo and wanted to share...... cause I'm like that damn it!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Mmmmmmm.... Royal Jamaica Gold and Oliveros XL. We have good taste CM!! :beerchug:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Now that looks like a breakfast of champions!!! :banana:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Blue berries.... coffee and a Jamacian! Yeapper.... life is good.

Now Denny has it going on... VVVVVVVVVVV

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Some one claim this wonderful smoke!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

i'll claim it. Send it to me half smoked I don't care haha


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

done.......


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> i'll claim it. Send it to me half smoked I don't care haha


Hey wait a minute... I am not done smoking that tasty Puros Indios Reserva Maxima ... :banana:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > i'll claim it. Send it to me half smoked I don't care haha
> ...


What did you think of that bad boy.... I have 4 different sizes in that smoke. Such good deals on C-bid.... if you get a box for 30ish bucks... that is about half of WHOLESALE! It's OPurios's top of the line and i think... very tasty!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Matt76 said:
> ...


I really like them. Both the natural and maduro. I prefer them in a robusto but will settle for a corona if there is a good deal on C-Bid. In fact I just had to go out and try and get some. Only about 3 left in my humi now.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Go......... GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

Cycleman turned me on to those Puros Indios Reserva Maximas and he's right--very tasty. One left in my humi, maybe it's time. This could start WWIII


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Woohoo!!!!!!!

Another secret smoker......... !!!

Nice blade. Nice brew. Nice cigar I hope!

Welcome home!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awwww...... a sad day for one of our brothers..... :bawling:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

do we see a pattern here?

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> do we see a pattern here?
> 
> Your drinking alot of Coors lite from bottles and cans. Smoking alot of cigars.
> 
> Don't go riding any bikes tonight. :tease:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > do we see a pattern here?
> ...


AAhhhhhhhh........... but these are not my cigars and beers..... they get sent over from mystery guest....

Again... the question....

Who's cigar is THIS>.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

I believe they are Iceman's. At least some of them are sitting on his pinic table. And I think that other table may be on his deck.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

And he has a favorite chair/stool at his Pub too....


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> And he has a favorite chair/stool at his Pub too....


So, what do I win. Was this a contest.  :lol: 8) :dude:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah.... me too.... what do I win?!?!??!? !!!!

WOOHOOO!!!! :woohoo: 

Me and Patrick are BIG WEINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


:woohoo:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

well... you know this isn't me..... by the wedding band!

But look at that tasty smoke! Perfect ass.... i mean ash!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Well that's a La Tradicion Perdomo Reseve. I know Anton likes them. Could that be him. He is married.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUURRRNNTTTTTTTTTT!

Nope.... not anton...


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe..............Denny?......................huh, huh,.....could be?

TOM


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

DING DING DING!!!!!

BuzzTom is now also a big WEINER!!!! JUST like me and Partick!

Woohoo!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:lolat:


Cycleman said:


> And he has a favorite chair/stool at his Pub too....


Actually its the others who have their favorite stool. With the temp here in the 100s for the last few days the local watering hole has been packed with the regulars that always sit in the same seats everyday so I had to sit way down the bar.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

Thanks for the Don Diego, Iceman..... very tasty... even a bit of cream!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

who would like to be a big weiner TODAY???

Who's stogie is this..........

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Is this a trick question, Monte White...........white sand.......Da Cycle!!!!!!!!!

TOM


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Is this a trick question, Monte White...........white sand.......Da Cycle!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TOM


nope..... not even in florida.... this will be a tuff one....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

5 Vegas Gold?

Also, ultra amber is pretty damn good for a low carb beer.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> 5 Vegas Gold?
> 
> Also, ultra amber is pretty damn good for a low carb beer.


I agree.... and i think you are right..... that's one of Denny's favorites!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> who would like to be a big weiner TODAY???
> 
> Who's stogie is this..........
> 
> http://imageshack.us


I know its not Da Cycle because this hand is not manacured and showing a watch. So my guess would be Denny... :???:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Anton said:


> http://imageshack.us


Anton... That is a nice looking cigar. What size are you enjoying?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > http://imageshack.us
> ...


Got a free 5 pack of Robustos from CI with a RP order. I prefer the Maduro Super Fuerte, but the natural was ok too.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > who would like to be a big weiner TODAY???
> ...


Ahhhh........ you need to think outside the box.... this is NOT a man.....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Ice, are you tring to say this is Vangarma?

But CM said its not even in Fla.

Dazed and confused


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> Ice, are you tring to say this is Vangarma?
> 
> But CM said its not even in Fla.
> 
> Dazed and confused


Nope. It was CM that said it was not a man. If it is Vangarma it could be she is on vacation out of Florida. Or it could be KM. Or Jaq6plus. 
CM has lady friends all over the world so this could be a tough one... :???:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Your thinking it through....... very good.

Not in Florida.... not Vargama... not KM........ 

I might have to just sptill the beans on this one... it's pretty tuff, but i wcould always give another hint....

She is in Texas......


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah!.......... Texas...... Then its Mischell.......What I win?

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It is,,,,, IT IS MISHELLE,,,,,,

Buzz,,,, for being so cleaver.... and smart...... you are now a BIG WEINER..... just like Partick and myself!

Congradulations!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Who could this be???


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm torn, I know CM loves the Onyx, but I doubt he would be caught dead with a Fossil watch.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> I'm torn, I know CM loves the Onyx, but I doubt he would be caught dead with a Fossil watch.


Oh my... I do luv the Onyx.... I am amazed at the price for such a great flavor and burn.

Now Anton, what kinda collector would I be without a Fossil or a Swatch in my collection? (the fossil broke about 7 years ago.... ) but looks so hot!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Easy, Ram?

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUUrrrntttttttt!

try again!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

One hint with this one...... it's a rocky! 
(sshhhh,,,,,,, and look at the back yard looking so cool! damn it!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

Why that's Denny's backyard. I could tell by the grill and a little research in the food and drink forum. 

So, it must be Denny's cigar.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

DING DING DING!! 

Partrick... once again is a big WEINER!!!! WooHoo!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

That's Michael, Michael, Motorcycle. It looks like your thumb at least.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> That's Michael, Michael, Motorcycle. It looks like your thumb at least.


UUUrrrrnnnnttt!

That thumb is in VA.

But tht Shaekspear looks tasty!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Could it be a Jet,...even has a rose in the pic.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > That's Michael, Michael, Motorcycle. It looks like your thumb at least.
> ...


AH!!!!!. But, who's is it. I mean the Shakespeare.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Could it be a Jet,...even has a rose in the pic.
> 
> Tom


uuurrrrnnntttt!!!!!!!!

Not Jet... but that is a great guess!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> AH!!!!!. But, who's is it. I mean the Shakespeare.


Hummmm....... thought it was yours... but i am now guessing it is......... uum.........

...................................... Some half naked chick? :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok lets see,

1. Cerz light....check
2. Watch.........check
3. Habano.......check

This is a CM shot


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Ok lets see,
> 
> 1. Cerz light....check
> 2. Watch.........check
> ...


DING DING DING............ BUZZ (TOM)..... is the big WEINER FOR THE DAY!!!

WoohooO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

yum!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Stan.. then Ice... then CMan.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> Stan.. then Ice... then CMan.


Close!

Denny, Ice, CM...

So yuou are two thirdsa a big WEINER!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I like this thread. Now people know what my thumb looks like... :lol: 
It gets harder to "sneak" one by all the BOTLs. 
CM, I sure hope your cell phone plan includes unlimited text and Multimedia messages. If not, I owe you a lot of money... :spank:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I get 250 free a month.... as long as you send them to my e-mail and phone.... I'm a-ok! 

Freaking fun, I say! 

But if you have $$ to float a loan!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> http://imageshack.us


Nice stick! And ya gotta love the time piece! Buzz..... is that YOU!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > http://imageshack.us
> ...


DING, Ding, Ding........ we have a weiner.........Give that man a ceegar!

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

i'm a weiner.... a BIG WEINER!!!!!!

I feel so specail............ (well, that is what she told me..... ) 

:shock: :?: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok... so now I ask.,,,,,,

Where's the cigar?

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Thats Michael smoking a Alledged Cuban Trinni at the Jazz bar

Dominic Pinstripes


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ding Ding DING........

You big WEINER YOU!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

But who's BUTT is THIS .........

.............................................. :?:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Ok... so now I ask.,,,,,,
> 
> Where's the cigar?
> 
> http://imageshack.us


I wish! DC has become a big no smoking place in the past year.
I was working Wednesday and Thursday as the spotter for the Washington Nationals. I fill in once in a while when the regular guy cant make it. Having a tasty stick while I worked would be sweet, but aint about to happen.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Didn't realize you were a BB fan, my friend.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

My guess is that's Denny's maduro with the even burn and nice ash... :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> My guess is that's Denny's maduro with the even burn and nice ash... :smoke:


It is it is...... weiner!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Denny, that Royal Silk looks delish.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Mmmmmm... Don Diego. My guess is that is Patrick's seegar.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUURRRNNNTTTTTTTTT! 

Try again..... :???:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

But I do like the Don's and there are grapes in my backyard.
Hey wait. Grapes!!!!!!!!. Could it be Denny's cigar.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

redmondp said:


> But I do like the Don's and there are grapes in my backyard.
> Hey wait. Grapes!!!!!!!!. Could it be Denny's cigar.


Crap! Why didnt I think about Denny? I bet thats the Don that I sent him.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

DIng Ding..... Patrick beat Rick to be a big WEINER! :shock: :shock: 

WTF?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Iceman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > But I do like the Don's and there are grapes in my backyard.
> ...


Well like Tom say's.

The early bird may catch the worm, but its the 2nd mouse that gets the cheese!

But, you have to wake up pretty early to catch this early bird in Germany. I got you central time boy's beat by at least 7 to 8 hours.

Ice. I only got you beat by 6. You should be better then that. Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:tease:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

does than mean your the BIGGEST WEENIE? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> does than mean your the BIGGEST WEENIE? :shock:


Da wifey thinks so.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That's all that matters....... :wink: 

(Please note.... no photos needed.... we believe you... :lol: )


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

HEY, I got these two on my phone yesterday!!!!

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> HEY, I got these two on my phone yesterday!!!!
> 
> Tom


Guess there not tom...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


>


If I were to guess I'd say Iceman.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yoyu like being a weiner... don't you!??!? :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I think the Bobblehead gives it away. That is Denny's stash of stogies. :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

IT IS IT IS..... you weiner........ :lol:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Actually thats the cigar orders that had arrived while I was in Colorado. :lol: Ain't it fun to come back to that..... 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Have to post this one again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok. Here is a easy one.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That is our very own Hawk! Watch gavce it away!

How about this one .........


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

That's a LA GLORIA HABANA, right?(sorry, just wanted to play!)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Woohoo...... 

you haven't played before... have you.... :???:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't know the rules.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Have to post this one again.


Ok. One more time.

The big weiner will get a nice gift from Germany. Maybe some nice Chocolate will be in the box also.

Who's cigar is this.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm just guessing ya unnerstand, but would that be you Patrick????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> I'm just guessing ya unnerstand, but would that be you Patrick????? :lol: :lol:


How do they do it on the game show XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

damnifiknow!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: I don't pay any attention to em.
Michael says UUURRRNNNTTT!!! or something like that. (sounds like Bernie when she has to poop!)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> damnifiknow!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: I don't pay any attention to em.
> Michael says UUURRRNNNTTT!!! or something like that. (sounds like Bernie when she has to poop!)


That was funny........

Yep.... UUUUURRRRNTTTT!!!!!!!!! is the sound of a loud looser buzzer..... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

What is a Shakespeare? :|


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Interesting reading, or great smoking. 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lolat: 


Denahue said:


> Interesting reading, or great smoking. 8)


True-dat!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks to be a Michael!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

<hand shooting up> Oh! Oh! OH! What is a Bolivar? :?:


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

mmmmm Bolivar


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

redmondp said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Have to post this one again.
> ...


Ok. Why it's the big boss man.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh......... Patrick is getting tricky on us,,,,,,, 

I see the pattern now..... and it adds a whole damention to the thread....

very cool!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Ahhhhhhh......... Patrick is getting tricky on us,,,,,,,
> 
> I see the pattern now..... and it adds a whole damention to the thread....
> 
> very cool!


Yeah. Demented.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Dementia? Sad when its in someone so young, must be all those cuban cigars and German beer.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Buzz??


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUUURRRNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTT!

Nope


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I know it's not you just from the trees in the background so ummm

Iceman??


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ding!

Matt,,,,,,,, YOU .. are a big Weiner once again! Your GF will be proud. :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

That Shakespere band should have given me a clue that it was the big boss man. Dang it!
Matt was right about the trees. Too damn many of them. Makes fall leaf cleanup a real chore. That is the Iceman's igloo in the background of that tasty Opus X I was enjoying... :smoke:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

:lolat:



Matt76 said:


> Buzz??


I wish I lived in a house like that, then I could smoke an Opus in my front yard.

Tom


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Iceman said:


> That Shakespere band should have given me a clue that it was the big boss man. Dang it!
> Matt was right about the trees. Too damn many of them. Makes fall leaf cleanup a real chore. That is the Iceman's igloo in the background of that tasty Opus X I was enjoying... :smoke:


Yeah i'm glad that I don't have to worry about mowing the yard and what not here. All that stuff is included in the rent


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Those have to be the CM's own cigars. I would also bet that those are the ones you were hoping for when the postman left you the notice on Friday.

Do I win one if I am correct?? :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Have you been a good boy....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Have you been a good boy....


Ummmm.... :ask:...I think so..... :roll:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Sa~weet score there CM, They should be delish after they rest from their trip.


Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Sa~weet score there CM, They should be delish after they rest from their trip.
> 
> Tom


Tom you know me.... I have a hard time waiting to taste at least ONE.... but then they go down to sleep. I calculated that 70% of my collection is now older than 6 months and averaged about 10 to 12 months old (at my home)..... some of course are already aged. These are almost a year old already.....

So... I picked them up on the way to the Jazz Bar...... to show Stan how they come in from our friends. And they look PERFECT.... so I passed them out to 5 of us regulars..... we all clipped them and torched at the count of 3..... A very cool feeling to share such a good stick with so many good friends. Later I gave two of them to my riding (motorcycle) buddies...... It is such a nice treat to share.... evenryone LUVED them..

I was CIGAR HERO that day........  Kinda like Superman, but much whimpy'er......... :lol:

(PS.... yes Ice, you have been a good good boy...... take cover!)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This should be easy!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Not sure about THAT one, but it looks like a toe holding that stogie,,,,

Here is a nice shot....... any takers?.................


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Not sure about THAT one, but it looks like a toe holding that stogie,,,,
> 
> Here is a nice shot....... any takers?.................


iceman

just guessing b/c of the lighter


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ba'ling!

It is Iceman!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


You


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUUUrrrrrrrrnttttttttt.

nope.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUUUrrrrrrrrnttttttttt.

nope.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You'll better catch up...... I'm getting these faster than I can post them....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

Cycleman said:


>


Humm. Golf course. Maybe Tim


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> You'll better catch up...... I'm getting these faster than I can post them....


Could that be Anton


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUURRRNNNNTTTTTTTT>..........

on both.... but good shots.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Denny and Da' Cycle


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > But who's BUTT is THIS .........
> ...


Rammer perhaps??


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman said:
> ...


Urrrnttt........ on this one...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > http://imageshack.us
> ...


Butt nailed this one.... UNLIKE NAILING A BUTT!!!!......

Denny really thought the flowers would lead people to Jetblasted...... He LIKES flowers.......


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > buzkirk said:
> ...


Ya know........ I'm never a big wiener here,,,,, so I guess this is....... hummm.......... nice back-ground...... could it be.... BUZZ! HIMSELF!?!?!?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Ding, Ding, Ding, we have a Big Weiner................( thats what she said)

Yes, CM, There is a Buz in that picture, did you notice the framed pic in the background, ( that was the War Helmet of Alexander the Great)

Uummmmm........Don Lino Africa

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

FINALLY!!!!! "I" get to have.... I MEAN... be a big weiner!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Buzz! On his trip to Florida.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUURRRNNNNTTTTTTTTT!

My timing is just so damn sneaky.......


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Trick question?

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I CAN NOT BELIEVE THIS IS AN AMISH!!!!!!

Look at that damn awesome BURN!!!!! And I have been giving these away like dirty underware......

I might need to try this stick again.......


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice choice in coffee.........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Hummmmm.....Griffins,............ lets see,................Patrick likes those.

Thats my guess redmondp!

TOM


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUUrrrrrrrrrrnnnnntttttttttttttttt.........


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

As I recall Patrick sent some to CM, Michael is my guess.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUUrrrnnnnnnnnnnntttt UUURrrrrnnnnnnntttttttt,,,,,,,,,,,,

Third guess is a charm???? :dunno: :ask:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Why that's the Iceman's Griffins.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Cycleman said:


>


Hey, Iceman again.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh yeah!!!!! 

Big wiener that you are Patrick!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

How about this one??...

and it's not a trick... it should be as easy as they cum........ I MEAN COME!



Oh wait....... no cigar.....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

easy........ 8)


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

you


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

UUrrrrrrrrrrnnnnttt.................next guess.

Tom


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUURrrnnnnntttttttt!!!!! 

any other guesses????? 


(Hand covering mouth...... "Ssspptt.... sssppttt.... Ice..... it's ice.... say ice next....... )


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

It's got to be the bar in the background that give's this away. Ice needs to start taking pix's in other places.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

I guess if ladies can put on make-up while they drive..... Denny...... I MEAN A SECRET SMOKER...... can drive, smoke a stogie and take phots all at once..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

They are called stoplights Michael. :wink: We even have a few out west here. They keep us from running over the pony express guys..... :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> They are called stoplights Michael. :wink: We even have a few out west here. They keep us from running over the pony express guys..... :roll:


I see now...

That's an 18 wheeler crossing the green! I thought it was building in the distance....

OK.... your off the hook.... but I better now see any lipstick in your purse or we are through... hahahahahahaa


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

> I better not see any lipstick in your purse or we are through.


 :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

Yummy!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Denny, Denny, thats his front yard!

And the Bolivar, yummmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Buzz ..
YOU are a big WIENER!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

:woohoo: I'm a big weiner !.............thats a good thing right !

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> :woohoo: I'm a big weiner !.............thats a good thing right !
> 
> Tom


Yes.... it is very good that you are a big weiner....... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Look at all those Habanos, ain't that a beautiful site?..........yummmmmm!

Don't ya wish ya had friends like this? They just show up with 4 boxes of Habanos and Jamacain Blue Mountain Coffee and Home made Gumbo.!!!!!

Ain't life grand!!!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

And a SA~WEET Mavado watch!! Don't forget the WATCH!! :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Sticks and Sticks nice combo. Found out that the last fall scramble is today at the course. So, me thinks I will take along my two friends and chase the little white ball around.

Then come home and watch Indy put a can of woop arse on the Titans.

OH, maybe Ice or Timmys sticks.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Kinda a trick photo... UURRNNTT!

Friend of mine in Washington State..... Going to try and get him on the site....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

red tell me how that hoyo is b/c I still have one resting


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> red tell me how that hoyo is b/c I still have one resting


I can tell you, nice, mellow, smooth,.......a great cigar, in my top 2.

I'm down to my last 15, sure hope he puts these on special again !

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*THIS will be a tuff one.......... *


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

hmmmm A watch and a motorcycle.

It's me in 10years :woohoo: :woohoo: 

Or it's you now


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> hmmmm A watch and a motorcycle.
> 
> It's me in 10years :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> Or it's you now


DING DING DING......... Our first DOUBLE WEINER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MATT!!!!!!!!!!! YOU DOUBLE WIENER YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


iceman??


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That's Ice.....

OK....ok... I'll say it.......

.........................................YOU ARE A HUGE WEEEEEINER!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice change in the leafs....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Iceman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Why that's our own Cylcleman at his Dad's ranch in Texas.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

DING DING DING!! You are a weiner!!!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Iceman said:


>


Sa~weet, CM smoking a VSG with his dad in Texas.

Nice, B&M there CM, is this the local for your dad?

Tom


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

DING DING DING!! Tom...You are a weiner too!!!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Hey its FM, our new member.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

If anyone is reading threads tonight... this is a give-in....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


>


This has to be our resident World traveler DENNY !

Tom


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Denny? With a Pepin Blue Label?


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

With breakfast no less. Great with coffee..... nany-nany boo-boo!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Where you at, brother?


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Aboard ship at Barbados. Just got backaboard. Had some stuff too do, so thought I would drop in for a bit. DAMN, we're talking cigar heaven here. Not one, but 2 cigar lounges aboard... I'm averaging three a day not counting mini's. Phone's out of area but the internet cafe isn't. 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sa-freakin-weeeeeeet!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Montcristo Habanos Mini's for a short shot.... LOOOOVVVIIINNN IIITTTTTT!!!!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

My minutes are running a little short here amigo, better bail out and let you fellers get back to sleep........ Be in touch when I can... Sorry for the threadjack guys.....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Denahue said:


> Aboard ship at Barbados. Just got backaboard. Had some stuff too do, so thought I would drop in for a bit. DAMN, we're talking cigar heaven here. Not one, but 2 cigar lounges aboard... I'm averaging three a day not counting mini's. Phone's out of area but the internet cafe isn't. 8)


Sweet vacation. Do you have a web link to the ship or cruise line? The Icelady has been talking about taking a cruise and this one sounds like a weiner.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

This is one of the best yet....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Is that a Camaguey I see ?

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It is,,,,

But who's could it be......
:|


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

HM


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUrrrrrnnnt.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok.... I'll give ya a hint on these.... they are from the same brother..... and he is a grand-daddy.......

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Ok.... I'll give ya a hint on these.... they are from the same brother..... and he is a grand-daddy.......
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Lets see if I can be a double dick today, I mean weiner. (sorry Stan)

These 2 are Denny, still at sea on the cruise ship.

Tom


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


>


This one is Iceman Rick, with a delish Torano 1959 Exodus. ...ummmmm!!

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ding Ding Ding!!!

Tom................................. equales BIG WEINER!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

And boy was that Torano 1959 Exodus good!!! :smoke:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Iceman said:


> And boy was that Torano 1959 Exodus good!!! :smoke:


Ice, do you like the Silver better than the Gold, or do you have a preference.

I really like the Gold, with that Habanna 2000 wrapper.

Tom


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > And boy was that Torano 1959 Exodus good!!! :smoke:
> ...


Tom... I really dont have a preference. Both are really good but if I had to pick it would gold. A creamier cigar.

My favorite Torano is the Casa Torano. Really creamy and peppery.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Hummm.... that looks like....

ICEMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us



hint = same person above in both....... :?:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us
> 
> 
> 
> hint = same person above in both....... :?:


Michelle ?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Correct....... Spelled: Mishell.

Buzz = BIG WIENER!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denny was right.........


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Whacha think Buddy?????


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

A good cigar! Nice draw..... good burn..... but yet... no cream. I can see how many would like it. I would even smoke it again it given to me, but wouldn't ever buy one. So you called this one on the nose....

8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Figured as much... Sorry buddy. I had hopes on that one... Still your right there are a lot of people who will be after these big time... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

8)


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> 8)


Where is the cigar ?

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > 8)
> ...


UUMMM>>..... The light was off....... :|


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Denny ?? :???:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*UUUUuuuurrrnnnttttttt!*

When I opened it on my cell phone.... I knew right away.... because of the Black N White photo....

I'm sure it is in another photo on these threads.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks familiar,...........This was on my phone too !

Hummmm........!!!!

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Is that nail polish on the thumb there.
Could it be Mish again. :dunno:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It is.. it is.....

Smoking one of those naughty ones.... 

Yes... Patrick is the first big WEINER of this fine Thanksgiving day,,,,, :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


I guess I need to claim this one, It's ME !

The pic is of my Grandfather, Zan Allen,(left) he was 18 when this pic was taken, in Caruthersville Mo. (circa 1900)
They are drinking Falstaff Beers.

UMmmm La Gloria, I like the maduros better, but this one was SA~weet.

Tom


----------



## onclebuck (Nov 23, 2006)

*Hi or Salut*

hé can you scan your black and white pic?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Hi or Salut*



onclebuck said:


> hé can you scan your black and white pic?


Sorry, but no, I don't have the means to scan.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Iceman


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

URRRrrnttt !

Hint : More than 1 BOTL here !

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Iceman


Poor Matt.... 

Everyone else pretty much got one of them on thier cell phone today.....

Matt got Buzzed.... Awwww........


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us


The day the Icelady lets me smoke a cigar inside with a poster of hot women will be the day I buy everyone a nice Cuban to help me celebrate... :lol:

Also, I live in Virginia just outside of DC. We dont see much snow here. Been in the 60s lately and I have all my leaves cleared off. So Matt, dont have me shoveling snow just yet.... :banana:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

Found this one on my cell phone !

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice B & W..... and ZINO! and thank you agian for my Zino Platnum!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

MMMMMmmmmm.........CM, smoking a Bolivar, at the Jazz, at 4:08 pm, Sunday.

Yes, the Zino was mine, and the big fellow in the pic was my father at the age of 15, he's bigger than all the grown men in the photo.
That was how he got to join the navy at 15, (1942), USS McKenley.

NAVY beats ARMY ! :woohoo: 

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> MMMMMmmmmm.........CM, smoking a Bolivar, at the Jazz, at 4:08 pm, Sunday.
> 
> Yes, the Zino was mine, and the big fellow in the pic was my father at the age of 15, he's bigger than all the grown men in the photo.
> That was how he got to join the navy at 15, (1942), USS McKenley.
> ...


Very good! Big WEINNER you are.... I luv that watch! Watched some football.... and the Boy's JUST won...

Ammazing .... age 15 and in the Navy!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Hey, that cigar's not lit ! What up wit that ?

Forgot, you can't smoke in the house.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

But Tom...... WHO'S STOGIE IS IT?

I think you know... because it is one of mine and Ice's go-to smokes....

OPPS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :???:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Oy Vei,....... mishugina.

You gave it away, bad CM, bad.

Or like my Avatar would say Ffffttt, Ffffttt, Ffffttt.......(sorry I sttuttter).....K

Tom

Its ICE !


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ok..... you can still be a big weiner.... in a good way... 

BAAWWWahahahahaha!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

You


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Matt, you are a big Weiner !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cool lights there CM.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Brother! 

Gotta have the home lit when my daughter arrives in a week!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Dead Stick Walking ( taps playing slowly in the background)


Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

NICE GT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great Smoke there, _______ , too

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks!


I MEAN>.......... YEAH!.......... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


>


iceman I believe


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


UUUUUUUUU


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Easy ones.... hu??


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yup yup yup

I knew Ice was wanting to smoke a griff and ur always a pimp with your cool watch on


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

He pimps those watches for sure. Griffins are the next best thing to sex by the way.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> He pimps those watches for sure. Griffins are the next best thing to sex by the way.


And here I thought it was a good pedicure....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > He pimps those watches for sure. Griffins are the next best thing to sex by the way.
> ...


I think it's a good b 
O MY Stan would have banned me


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

That Griffins from CM was *AWESOME *! Smooth, creamy, and great draw. Thanks to Patrick for turning us on to them.

I was also enjoying Matt's *AWESOME *Padron 1926 with that Red Hook Winter Ale. Full bodied, creamy, smooth, and fantastic draw.

I had a good cigar weekend courtesy of some generous BOTLs... :beerchug:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the BOOZE sign..... so what does THAT mean.... :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

WHo's cigar is this?!??!?!?!??!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Iceman - CM's


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

DING DING DING!!
Wow Dayve... you are good for a noob... :beerchug:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, I guess. I do a lot of excessive reading on various forums, lol.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

wow... 

lots of smoke..... gone.... up in smoke....... 

 :bawling:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

HAY!

I posted on the thread and it BROUGHT THEM BACK!!!!!!! 

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!

I better get to work........ 

Hackers be damned!
:twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Denny, thats a big cigar to smoke outside in the cold !


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

AHhhh..... the mountains....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

buzkirk said:


>


I dont know about the cigar, although it looks really tasty... but I really like that awesome ashtray!!! 8)


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Life must be Great if even the ashtrays are made of money. (Pesos) :shock:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Lets see:
#1. Denny w/ Perdomo Cabnet (yummy)
#2. CM on the Beach w/Royal Silk
#3. Buz w/ Griffin ( my first )


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

WoW...... I don't think we've had a TRIPLE WEINER before!!!!!

Makes you weiner HUGE!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

buzkirk said:


>


But CM, Who's cigar is this ?


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Red's?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Dayve said:


> Red's?


Not mine but would like to know what brand it is and, it is a great ashtray.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, I've never seen one like it... Figured it had to be a German thing :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Dayve said:


> Yeah, I've never seen one like it... Figured it had to be a German thing :lol:


Someone said the coins were Peso's


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Is that a Masterblend.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Reo......


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

REO........by Rocky Patel and EO makers of the 601

Its a little stronger than the Vibe.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

well, that ashtray has given me inspiration for my first project with my new MIG welder I got for Christmas...I think I'm going to try my hand at making a coin based cigar ashtray...maybe I'll use state quarters for the bulk and nickels for the "fillers", all attached to a wire frame... :???:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

*This one is hard.... study it good.....*


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

#1. Iceman's El Mejor Espresso and a nice Cab.
#2. Denny smoking a Don Tomas?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> #1. Iceman's El Mejor Espresso and a nice Cab.
> #2. Denny smoking a Don Tomas?


UURRrnnnt!

UURRrnnnt!

You got the guys correct...... but Ice is smoking an AF.... and Denny a Cohiba.....

So you got to half a weiner...... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

last pic if of you and stan


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUUrrnnnnt........... :twisted:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't think Stan does his nails that way!!!!! :shock: :lol: :shock: :lol: :shock: :lol: :shock: :lol: :hmm:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> I don't think Stan does his nails that way!!!!! :shock: :lol: :shock: :lol: :shock: :lol: :shock: :lol: :hmm:


Or smokes the tiny CAO gold honeys.... HHAhahhahaaaaaaaa!!! :lol:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

If that were one of Stan's the friggin bottle would melt from the fumes.... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Last pic, .......CM and Walnut ?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Last pic, .......CM and Walnut ?


Ya'll are getting the CM part...


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

CM & Dieder


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

uurrnnnt...........


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

CM and a random drunk?

[OT]You're smoking a Torano Virtuoso, correct?[/OT]


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dayve said:


> CM and a random drunk?
> 
> [OT]You're smoking a Torano Virtuoso, correct?[/OT]


DING DING DING!!!

Davye got 3 things right!

Me..... a Virtuoso (*WHICH WAS FREAKING AMAZING AFTER SLEEPING FOR 6 MONTHS*) and a random drunk......

well.... random..... she wasn't drunk. She's a pretty good friend of mine and a GREAT preformer..... She met me to have a cigar and a beer while watching the Bears and the Pats.....

http://www.staceyknights.com

So that makes Davye a HUGE WEINER!!!!!!!!! WOOhooO!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Dayve said:
> 
> 
> > CM and a random drunk?
> ...


how about that u like virtuso's.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Dayve said:
> 
> 
> > CM and a random drunk?
> ...


Hahahaha, nice. I lit up a Virtuoso yesterday, but the draw became so tight it was completely unsmokable


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

O and the peterson is iceman


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

the cammy is you


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

The Don Diego is Iceman, no?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dayve said:


> The Don Diego is Iceman, no?


Iceman... YES!

David is now a BIG WEINER!!!!!!!!! DING DING DING!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> the cammy is you


Nope. I mean..... UUUURRRRNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTT!

Try again.......


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > the cammy is you
> ...


well now I know it's Denny


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Matt76 said:
> ...


Yepper..... but having to guess twice.... means your weiner just got cut in half!

OOOWWEeeeeeeeeeeeee...............


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

This should be pretty damn easy tonight........

Yummy!


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

My guess is Iceman. 

I think I've seen him holding a Sam Adams before. :dunno: 


t


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

timlw said:


> My guess is Iceman.
> 
> I think I've seen him holding a Sam Adams before. :dunno:
> 
> t


Ding Ding Ding....

He also posted photos last night... but sent this one to my cell phone....

That makes you a big WEINER!!!!!!!!! WOOHOOO!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's a hint....

it's the same chair in this photo as the one above...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Now there ARE a few hints out there now..... gezzz....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Should be easy...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Should be easy...
> 
> http://imageshack.us


where's the watch


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

The watch... and cigar are missing too. But it appears that a Griffin's robusto is being enjoyed.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice!

And Iceman.... that is *the very *cigar headed your way very soon.... even got ME ONE of those too...


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Nice!
> 
> And Iceman.... that is *the very *cigar headed your way very soon.... even got ME ONE of those too...


Mmmmm... I love The Griffin's... Have a few in the humidor now.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

WFT???!??!!!!!????

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Some of you guys have got some scary things in your homes.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Dayve said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Some of you guys have got some scary things in your homes.


When did you meet the Icelady??? :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lol: 

your funny Rick... 

I bet she is a baby-doll!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Hoyo - Buzz
RP '92 - You (CM)? 
Some Diadema - Ice or Denny. I'll say Ice
Macanudo maybe? - Iceeee


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dayve said:


> Hoyo - Buzz
> RP '92 - You (CM)?
> Some Diadema - Ice or Denny. I'll say Ice
> Macanudo maybe? - Iceeee


Close! Reminds me... I forgot to post one from Denny, I saved... damn it.... Sorry denny.....

The 4 above are in order:

Buzz - DING DING ...DAVYE IS A BIG WEINER!!
Ice - with the Rocky
Ice - DING DING>... DAVYE IS A DOUBLE WEINER!! :shock: :shock: 
Buzz - ......

Woohoo!

I missed this game!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> WFT???!??!!!!!????
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


What is so scary about a piggy bank, it was manufactured in 1857, different times and political correctness.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > WFT???!??!!!!!????
> ...


That's not what I find scary, he just has this malevolent grin :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

That looks familiar... :hmm:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

The Iceman????? :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> The Iceman????? :lol:


Yeapper.........

Denny is a big weeiner..............


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

What an old thread,,,, I don't even remember the two above.....

BUT........ who's cigar is THIS VVVVVVVvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

http://imageshack.us

8)


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

That's an easy one !

Chris, tring to be cycleman


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i dont think that is CRider..... thats a gas grill.. im going to guess Toby


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Swing and a miss......:???: 

My burgers aren't weird shapes... :roll: 

Sweet Watch and nice looking smoke though 

Hmm...no dirt under nails..they almost look manicured...definitely a white collar guy...My guess is Da Iceman


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah Ha, just figured it out !

Anton ! yeah that's it !


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Ah Ha, just figured it out !
> 
> Anton ! yeah that's it !


DING DING DING!!!!!!! TOm is the BIG WEINER!!!!!!!!! :lol:

That was a good one.... threw you all for a loop.

So Tom.... how did you fiquer it out??? Did the watch give it away?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

he probably saw that I posted in another thread what I was smoking.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

oh and Toby, those odd shaped burgers are Bubba Burgers.

I usually make my own, but they are great when you need something in a pinch.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Neat thread! And yeah, that couldn't have been me...gas grill, a nice watch (I don't think I even own a single watch anymore?), and I'm out of Perdomo's at the moment :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Invicta Python Sport Chronograph 3914. List is $495 but I got it on a Woot.com deal for $79. Sweet!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Anton said:


> he probably saw that I posted in another thread what I was smoking.


Yep !!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> Invicta Python Sport Chronograph 3914. List is $495 but I got it on a Woot.com deal for $79. Sweet!


Freaking sweet.......

I think you sent that link to me that day..... should have jumped on it... Looks great!

I need a good watch. :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:|


----------

